# Sportuhr zum Joggen mit GPS



## Deleted 124581 (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Ich suche Ratschläge für eine Sportuhr .
Meine Frau joggt täglich ,die alte is hin und ausserdem benötigt die Uhr eine Möglichkeit der Überwachung derweil sie eine schwere Krankheit überstanden hat und mit ihrer Einwilligung möchte ich ständigen Kontakt zu ihr haben zb über eine App.
Auch ihr genauer Standort muss übermittelt werden können .
Natürlich dürfen die üblichen Parameter nicht fehlen und das Tracking muss abschaltbar sein.
Vielen Dank für Tipps 
Gruß


----------



## Hille2001 (15. Januar 2019)

Runtastic als APP kann das alles
Nachteil sie muss ein Handy dabei haben und wenn HR erwünscht ist einen Brustgurt oder extra HR Band.


Muss sie eigentlich eh ein Handy dabei haben,da wenn du Live Tracking haben möchtest auch etwas haben musst was das ins Internet sendet.

Als reine Uhr ist eine Garmin Forerunner235 oder Fenix recht gut,über Verbindung zur APP kannst du auch Live Tracking machen
Vorteil hier entfällt der Brustgurt wenn HR erwünscht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopi (15. Januar 2019)

Hmm, da würde mir als erstes die Apple Watch einfallen.
Denn du brauchst ne Uhr die ins Mobilfunknetz kommt, wenn das Handy zuhause bleiben soll... 
Durch das Standort teilen müsste man auch jederzeit wissen wo jemand ist...


----------



## madde (21. Januar 2019)

joggen falsches forum


----------



## nilsi2001 (22. Januar 2019)

GPS-Uhren von Garmin und die dazugehörige App bieten auch ein Livetracking (soweit ich weiß kostenfrei) an. Auch abschaltbar sowohl an Uhr als auch am Gerät deiner Wahl.
Mfg Nils


----------



## gamble (24. Januar 2019)

Livetracking ohne Mobilfunkverbindung wird sehr schwierig. Wenn so oder so das Handy mitzuführen ist, ist eine entpsrechende App die Lösung.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. Februar 2019)

Mir fällt da Garmin ein. Über die Garmin App kannst Du den genauen Standort dann verfolgen. Allerdings muss sie dazu immer das Handy dabei haben.
Einfacher wäre da wirklich eine Apple Watch 4 + Cellular. Da kannst Du den Standort sehen und sie muss nicht immer zwingend ein Handy dabei haben.


----------



## Flaschenmann (7. Februar 2019)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Meine Frau joggt täglich ,die alte is hin



Du redest aber nicht nett über Deine Frau ;-)

Antwort ohne Quatsch: In der Situation gehe ich davon aus, dass sie das Handy eh dabei hat. Ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeit nutzt doch die Trackerei nichts. Als Laufuhr verwende ich eine Forerunner 35 von Garmin und kann die auch empfehlen,  die 235 hat die gleichen Features aber ein anderes Gehäuse. Ein grosser Vorteil ist, dass der Pulsmesser bei den beiden Modellen recht flach baut. Wobei ein Pulsgurt genauer ist.


----------



## JoBuisson (14. Mai 2019)

Hi. am besten suchst du Internet nach einem vergleich von Laufuhren wie zum Beispiel https://*******************/laufuhr-test/


----------



## Marathoni873 (14. Mai 2019)

Flaschenmann schrieb:


> Du redest aber nicht nett über Deine Frau ;-)


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich das las.....


----------

